# EF 500 f/4L IS II & EF 600 f/4L IS II Shipping Delayed Into 2012



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 16, 2011)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:60px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/11/ef-500-f4l-is-ii-ef-600-f4l-is-ii-shipping-delayed-into-2012/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/11/ef-500-f4l-is-ii-ef-600-f4l-is-ii-shipping-delayed-into-2012/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/11/ef-500-f4l-is-ii-ef-600-f4l-is-ii-shipping-delayed-into-2012/"></a></div>
<strong>Bummer

</strong>Canon has sent out notice that the new EF 500 f/4L IS II and EF 600 f/4L IS II have been delayed beyond the previous December 2011 ship date. Expect the EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x, which hasnâ€™t been officially announced yet to be delayed well into 2012.</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://www.robgalbraith.com/bins/content_page.asp?cid=7-11667-12111">RG</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 16, 2011)

London, July 2012. Where will Canon be then?


----------



## EYEONE (Nov 16, 2011)

Dang. I've been so very curious about the IQ and abilities of the 200-400mm f4 1.4x. I can't afford it, I'm just so very curious.


----------



## KitH (Nov 16, 2011)

Surely by now Canon (and probably Nikon) are in the position where any new long lenses will have to be reserved for friends and family shooting the 2012 Olympics?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 17, 2011)

This is really just making official what we alleady knew, since many camera stores had already changed their estimated availability date to 2012. 

I don't think that photographers will have any problem using the 400mm f/2.8 at the olympics, and, if they need a longer lens, the older one is supurb.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 17, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I don't think that photographers will have any problem using the 400mm f/2.8 at the olympics, and, if they need a longer lens, the older one is supurb.



What if they don't have a 500/4 and want to buy one? :'(


----------



## tron (Nov 17, 2011)

The 500mm II and 600mm II delayed and expected sometime in 2012 and after these the 200-400... 
This leaves the new 100-400 ... let me think... well yes: 2013 ? I would probably dream of the possibility of a 35mm1.4L II but actually there is no hurry! There is always ... 2014 ;D


----------



## photophreek (Nov 17, 2011)

The Canon USA site and the Japan translation did not mention a release date for any of these lenses in 2012. The Canon HQ announcement indicated that the release date was "unknown" and Canon USA indicated that the release date was "yet to be determined". 

It would seem that production facilities and supply chain are still in recovery mode in Japan. I'd be surprised if there were any UZ big whites with a production month after May 2011. 

I agree about seeing a 100-400 II any time soon. Likely Q3 2013.


----------



## Lawliet (Nov 17, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> What if they don't have a 500/4 and want to buy one? :'(


Rent early.
Or get 2 400/2,8s, one on a 1Dx and the other on a 1D4. The pixel pitch is a free TC .

(But who gets there w/o having access to all the gear they need? Its not exactly an event to train rookies)


----------



## JR (Nov 17, 2011)

Is this an indication that some of the lenses that were rumored to come out in January by Graig (24-70mm II and maybe the 35 1.4L II) would also be delayed?

Would be curious to get some of your thoughts on this...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 17, 2011)

JR said:


> Is this an indication that some of the lenses that were rumored to come out in January by Graig (24-70mm II and maybe the 35 1.4L II) would also be delayed?
> 
> Would be curious to get some of your thoughts on this...



Hard to say. The production lines for the 24-70mm and 35/1.4 lenses are simpler, and also don't depend on growing fluorite crystals (which can take over a year for some of the large supertele lenses). Also, there may be a desire to get a new 24-70mm or 35mm lens out around the time of the 1D X.

Personally, I'm hoping for a new 24-70mm around 1D X launch - that would play right into my hands...buy 1D X, sell 5DII, use proceeds to buy 24-70 II, mwaaa ha haaa.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 17, 2011)

Canon Rumors said:


> Bummer
> 
> Expect the EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x, which hasnâ€™t been officially announced yet to be delayed well into 2012.



Bummer indeed. Still hoping for this lens


----------



## JR (Nov 17, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Personally, I'm hoping for a new 24-70mm around 1D X launch - that would play right into my hands...buy 1D X, sell 5DII, use proceeds to buy 24-70 II, mwaaa ha haaa.



I am hoping for the same (1DX + new 24-70)! I may not be able to wait until then though to get the 35 1.4L. I may just buy it now (will use it a lot during the holidays) and then sell it used once the mk II model comes out...if indeed it does! ???


----------



## waving_odd (Jan 3, 2012)

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=1726

"_...Canon USA has informed me that they expect the new Canon EF 500mm f/4.0 L IS II USM Lens and Canon EF 600mm f/4.0 L IS II USM Lens to be available in *April*..._"


----------

